# Jacuzzi turns on after power outage



## neracny (Apr 9, 2011)

We have a jacuzzi tub that seems to work fine in every way except for one. 

Whenever our power is restored after a power outage, the tub turns on immediately by itself. This means that if we are asleep or not home following a power outage the motor is going without any water in the tub. Since we can't leave water in the tub 24-7 just in case of a power outage, our solution thus far has been to hit the button to turn off the related GFCI outlet every time after we use the tub. 

Although this prevents the tub from turning on by itself, it also means we have to remember to hit the GFCI button BEFORE and AFTER we use the tub. It's very inconvenient..... especially if I've filled the tub up with water and gotten in and then realized the power's off at the outlet. 

Why does the tub do this? And is there an easy fix? Is it just a bad or incorrectly wired GFCI, or is there something else going on?


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Hi and welcome to the forum.

I don't think there's anything wrong with the GFCI. 
The jacuzzi is doing what it's programmed to do.
Your solution seems to me to be the easiest way to deal with it, however, I'd have to wonder why you have so many power outages?
Do you live near us? :laughing: We lose power about 3 times a year on average. This last freezing rain we had took us out for 4 days.

DM


----------



## McSteve (Dec 8, 2009)

Sounds like you might want to contact the manufacturer of the tub to see if that's normal behavior, if it can be changed somehow, or if a part might be defective.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

This for sure an issue that you must address. The tub should absolutely not turn on by itself. Do you have any of the paperwork that was left from the installation. Is there a drawing of the electrical circuit somewhere to get a look at?


----------



## frenchelectrican (Apr 12, 2006)

I agree with JV on this one and this part you will need to concat the manufacter of that tub and see what they can help you with it.

Many time when I test the jacuzzi or spa tub I play with the breaker to simauiated the power failure and turn the breaker back on and see how it react if they come on then I will concat the manufacter to see what to do with it.

Merci,
Marc


----------



## neracny (Apr 9, 2011)

Thanks all. 

DangerMouse, I'm not sure how it's doing "what it's programmed to do". It's not on when the power goes off and there's no reason for it to come on when the power comes back. It's not good for the motor to run dry like that, so I would think it wouldn't just start running like that. Unfortunately we get frequent power outages, probably 4 or 5 during the winter months, lasting anywhere from an hour or two to a day or more. 

I've contacted Jacuzzi to see if there's a solution. There was no paperwork left with the tub, no drawings or diagrams. If I don't hear from them, maybe I'll have my husband take off the access panel and we'll see if we can draw something up.


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 11, 2008)

It sounds like your unit has an electronic switch that resets itself every time the power is applied. It's possible that it has a SPDT mechanism that is wired backwards, and easy to correct. You want the default setting to be "off" instead of "on"

I'd keep using the GFCI to ensure the motor does not run dry, as you have been doind.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

neracny said:


> we can't leave water in the tub 24-7


Isn't it SUPPOSED to have water in it 24/7????


DM


----------



## McSteve (Dec 8, 2009)

DangerMouse said:


> Isn't it SUPPOSED to have water in it 24/7????
> 
> 
> DM


You're thinking of a hot tub. The OP can correct me if I'm wrong, but I believe what we're dealing with here is smaller whirlpool bathtub.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

OK, ok.... I get it. When I lived in a gated community years ago, there was a Pool and Jacuzzi. Outdoors and always full of water.
I didn't catch the 'tub' part as being indoors in the bathroom..... if it was what I thought, I'd be correct.

Sorry.

DM


----------



## neracny (Apr 9, 2011)

Ah, sorry for the confusion. Yes, it's a Jacuzzi _bathtub, _not a hot tub. 

I contacted Jacuzzi and was told that they've had other customers experience the same problem and that it _might_ be corrected by putting a surge protector on the breaker. Maybe you guys can give me some insight... if we do this, does that mean the surge protector would divert some of the current and still give power to the circuit, or does it mean it would just trip the breaker when the power comes back on and shut off all power to that circuit? 

In the meantime, we're going to look into what kbsparky said and see if we can find an SPDT mechanism. Sounds like it might be a simpler fix (or at least a more obvious one if it exists and we can see what it's set to).


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

a surge protector isn't going to do anything for this. A surge protector is meant to shunt an over voltage to ground so the equipment isn't damaged.


It sounds like Jkbsparky is probably on the right track.

You have a model number? Somebody here might be able to find something on the 'net to help you.


----------



## mem (Dec 15, 2010)

Don't mean to hijack, but this is interesting! I have the exact sort of problem relating to a remote controlled ceiling fan and light. Whenever power is restored after an outage the light comes on full bright, but the fan remains off. Any ideas?


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

I know most computers can be programmed to turn on, stay off, or return to their original state (on/off) after a power outage. maybe the hot tub has a similar setting?


----------



## Saturday Cowboy (Nov 29, 2009)

@mem that sounds like typical operation of cheap dimmers.


@OP I think taking off that access hatch might be your first step.


----------



## mem (Dec 15, 2010)

"@mem that sounds like typical operation of cheap dimmers."

On the money Cowboy! The whole shebang was less than 80 bucks I think, but years ago. The fan is really nice--no noise, no wobble right out of the box. It's all by Hunter, just cheap electronics I guess.


----------



## cdenker (Jul 8, 2012)

Did you ever get resolution to this problem? we are having them same issue.


----------

